# 2021 Atlas Horn Horrible



## nortcheez (Sep 5, 2002)

The horn on the 2021 Atlas is horrible. I want to replace it but does anyone know how to remove the front upper grill so I can get to the horns. The 2018 just had 4 screws but the 2021 is shaped differently and I’m afraid of breaking it. Any help would be great.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Wow, if the 2021 is anything like the 2020(found the 2020 sound on YouTube), I don't blame you. Sounds like my Honda Civic. Our 2019 Atlas has a much more beefy sounding horn. I have no idea why they would change it to what it is now.


----------



## miles99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chuck_IV said:


> Wow, if the 2021 is anything like the 2020(found the 2020 sound on YouTube), I don't blame you. Sounds like my Honda Civic. Our 2019 Atlas has a much more beefy sounding horn. I have no idea why they would change it to what it is now.


First time we used it the whole family started laughing hysterically.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

What would be a good serious horn to replace the wimpy atlas one?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

In all serious... what exactly is wrong with the horn? Do people buy a car based on a car horn?


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

rocknfreak said:


> In all serious... what exactly is wrong with the horn? Do people buy a car based on a car horn?


No one buys a car based on the horn. But it can be a turn off when you have a big "masculine" atlas or CS and it has a dorky Jetta horn.

I'm looking at Hella replacement for mine. it's also not very loud either.


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Elitef said:


> What would be a good serious horn to replace the wimpy atlas one?


To keep it simple, maybe see if a 2018-2019 Atlas horn will fit. They are beefier sounding.


----------



## Mjjust (Sep 16, 2020)

I swear the horn on my 21 Atlas sounds like the same horn on my wife's 16 Eos.


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*It sounds Retro to me!*

I thought VW was going for a retro feel. It sounds like the horn on my 1960 Beetle.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

*Horn*

I upgraded my 2020 CS horn and here is the youtube for it. I was hit by a deer so its easier for me to pull the front end off while its was busted.

https://youtu.be/c04Ig4lNrLU


----------



## hankj (Jan 2, 2021)

Is the horn an easy swap out? If so, can someone recommend an after market horn that sounds less squeaky?

It doesn't need to sound like a big rig - Mercedes horns for instance are loud and have a pleasing, dignified tone.

Thanks


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

https://www.amazon.com/HELLA-003399803-Supertone-Protective-Grill/dp/B0030YWM0Y


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> https://www.amazon.com/HELLA-003399803-Supertone-Protective-Grill/dp/B0030YWM0Y


Love this horn, any tips on how to install without taking th front bumper off?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

can you see the horn in the atlas? I have never looked.

You could just leave it there if you can disconnect the harness.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I just bought a single horn replacement to keep it simple. You need to remove the black cover around the wheel well to access the screws and disconnect the front bumper and unscrew the top grille screws and just start pulling slowly to not break a clip. I hope to have it done this weekend along with my rear cargo led bulbs in. I'll follow up when I'm done.









Horn replacement


Has anyone replaced the horn on the CS? I can't stand how weak it is. It's embarrassing even when I lock the car its so sad! If you replaced it what did you use and what did you have to do for install? Thanks!




www.vwatlasforum.com





this is from the vw atlas forum. NOT my quote or statement.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> I just bought a single horn replacement to keep it simple. You need to remove the black cover around the wheel well to access the screws and disconnect the front bumper and unscrew the top grille screws and just start pulling slowly to not break a clip. I hope to have it done this weekend along with my rear cargo led bulbs in. I'll follow up when I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did it go? The horn in the 2021.5 is embarrassing, and doesn't really project any sound. No one would hear that horn and guess it is coming from a "manly" looking Atlas, it sounds so dinky that at best it should be installed in an original Beetle - or a Vespa. The horn tone should match the size of vehicle, in my opinion, so when it is hit people can quickly scan around and guess quickly where it is coming from to avoid potential danger. If I hit the horn now, people will look for a clown car, scooter or bicycle...
Based on a quick you tube search, I will try and find a 2018 Atlas horn and swap it.


----------



## AudiS370 (Dec 14, 2020)

i just bought my Atlas last night and had to use the horn and all my family laugh so hard like wth was that wimpy beep beep flashback to the cartons when I was a kid. OMG VW really why do that to us lmao.


----------



## Topdog417 (Jun 30, 2021)

rocknfreak said:


> In all serious... what exactly is wrong with the horn? Do people buy a car based on a car horn?


 ofc they don’t buy a car for the horn. That would be silly wouldn’t it. Don’t think anybody said they bought car for horn


----------



## Topdog417 (Jun 30, 2021)

Jayhawk49er said:


> *It sounds Retro to me!*
> 
> I thought VW was going for a retro feel. It sounds like the horn on my 1960 Beetle.


Yes it does. Who wants that on a large suv lol


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's a VW horn. Even the tone of the Hella Supertones aren't that impressive, but they are louder. The only impressive sounding horn is this Rabbit pickup that makes its rounds in the east coast shows is a air-powered train horn... but it takes a lot of air to charge it up.


----------



## wonneber (Aug 3, 2013)

My 21 Atlas SE horn sounds like it belongs on a Studebaker. 
Only thing I hate so far.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

tb20gt is selling kits to replace the abomination of a “horn”. Can confirm post swap it is 100% improved. Installation is not fun but worth it in the end.


----------



## Blind1 (Jun 30, 2021)

I can’t even…


----------



## feman3109 (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a 2021 also. Horn was pathetic. I bought this horn kit. One hour or less done. Bumper stays on. Great horn now






Products







philcustomvision.com


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

feman3109 said:


> I have a 2021 also. Horn was pathetic. I bought this horn kit. One hour or less done. Bumper stays on. Great horn now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same kit as I referenced in post #23. 100% agree it is a great kit. I'm not embarrassed to lay on the horn now 😂


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

anorine said:


> tb20gt is selling kits to replace the abomination of a “horn”. Can confirm post swap it is 100% improved. Installation is not fun but worth it in the end.


‘When you say “not fun”, what do you mean?


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Gruemeister said:


> ‘When you say “not fun”, what do you mean?


The installation requires removing the existing horn and installing the new through a 4" hole at the top right (when facing the vehicle) of the grille. Getting stuff in there and connected is difficult as is indexing the horns properly. If you are a klutz like me and drop the bolt into the abyss, that's a good 30-45 minute rescue mission. The harness and the horns are plug and play. Nothing difficult in that respect.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

anorine said:


> The installation requires removing the existing horn and installing the new through a 4" hole at the top right (when facing the vehicle) of the grille. Getting stuff in there and connected is difficult as is indexing the horns properly. If you are a klutz like me and drop the bolt into the abyss, that's a good 30-45 minute rescue mission. The harness and the horns are plug and play. Nothing difficult in that respect.


Do you have to remove the grill or is access from just removing the top panel? I’m worried about removing the grill and having my front camera not line up perfectly when reinstalling even though in the theory it should click back into the same place. 

I asked the seller about the process but they only responded with “instructions included.”


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

bboshart said:


> Do you have to remove the grill or is access from just removing the top panel? I’m worried about removing the grill and having my front camera not line up perfectly when reinstalling even though in the theory it should click back into the same place.
> 
> I asked the seller about the process but they only responded with “instructions included.”


You don’t remove the top panel, you unhook it on the one side and fold it out of the way. It creates just enough room to do the job. The instructions provided cover everything you need to do in great detail.


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

bboshart said:


> Do you have to remove the grill or is access from just removing the top panel? I’m worried about removing the grill and having my front camera not line up perfectly when reinstalling even though in the theory it should click back into the same place.
> 
> I asked the seller about the process but they only responded with “instructions included.”


You just need a 10 & 13mm wrench. Just take your time and you will be fine. No components to be removed beside folding the rubber flap and the old horn. Result is day & night compared the OEM setup
Here is a picture with OEM horns setup


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

I ordered the kit with the Hella horns. I will post pics as soon as temperatures drop here a bit for me to do this.


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

I installed it today. I am not the most experienced mechanic, actually I’m quite terrible. This wasn’t too bad, especially knowing about not dropping that nut. . It’s a bit tight to work with if you have big hands (like I do), but my wife was a life saver. She could put both her hands in that opening. 

And here it is, before and after sound…


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Gruemeister said:


> I installed it today. I am not the most experienced mechanic, actually I’m quite terrible. This wasn’t too bad, especially knowing about not dropping that nut. . It’s a bit tight to work with if you have big hands (like I do), but my wife was a life saver. She could put both her hands in that opening.
> 
> And here it is, before and after sound…


I did the swap on the sly as my wife said that was a stupid thing to spend money on 😂. She still hasn’t noticed it’s been changed 🤷‍♂️


----------

